# Off Leash



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I have never owned a dog that I could trust off leash..it has always been a dream of mine. My two huskies are out of the question...

These are photos of the Chief at a ranch, it was his first off leash experience and leave it to a GSD to wow me! He had superb recall (I kind of had a feeling he would do fine..at the dog park he stays right by me and if he does wander off he always keeps an eye on me and comes running back when i call).

This was also his first time seeing cows (well..that I know of since he is a rescue).




























When they made sounds he cocked his head, heh













































Keeping up with us on the 4-wheeler









High-tailing it after the car..he must be thinking "wait you're leaving me!!"









Base!









This was all of the dogs tethered when we first got there..Chief was the only one we could trust off leash!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

that is awesome 
he is so handsome


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Way to go, Chief!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

He is down a month for HW tx but after that we will be getting into obedience! I have big plans for the boy


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Was he interested in the cows? My Golden LOVED cows for some reason. I think she wanted to make friends with them. At least that's my theory given the way she's behaved when she got up-close with horses and a miniature donkey (sniffed noses with her tail wagging like crazy.) One time on a trip I pointed out a field of cows to her as we drove by. She looked over, her ears perked up and she STARED until it was out of sight. The next time we passed a field I did the same thing. After that, on that whole trip whenever we drove past a large grassy area she would perk up and look for cows! Even when we got near a town and the grassy area was someone's backyard.


The first photo reminds me of a photo my GSD's previous owner showed me of her:


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Cute pic! He charged the herd twice, but the rest of the time he didn't care about them.


----------

